# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  инструментал из midi

## Daddy777

не знаю, достойно ли подобное размещения в этом разделе, поскольку сделано из написанного кем-то когда-то midi.
я лишь подчистил, подправил, "навесил" vsti и свёл.

итак B.B. King, блюз "Don't answer the door"
*ССЫЛКА*

----------


## Daddy777

джаз, funk, "Nitefunk"
*ССЫЛКА*

----------


## Daddy777

джазовая обработка всем известной мелодии
*ССЫЛКА*
квартет,- контрабас, пиано, труба, гитара.

----------


## Daddy777

> В Севастопольском вальсе гитара слишком "мидийная"


Сережа спасибо за отзыв и советы, обязательно учту  :Pivo: 
в севастопольском вальсе гитара от Colossus. с real я как-то с самого начала не подружился, но есть другие достойные варианты, обязательно попробую при наличии времени и желания :wink:

----------


## мусяня

*Daddy777*,
 Файлов нет,обнови,пожалуйста :Aga:

----------


## fender74

Daddy777, опиши, плиз, какими VST Instruments пользуешься:cool:

----------


## kenotron

Вот, добавил орган, ну и инструменты вставил по вкусу...
http://webfile.ru/4627303
Вот еще от Дюка (опять же из миди):
http://webfile.ru/4627312

----------

